# R/i vs Full time Opinions



## 3531Tuh (Oct 19, 2017)

So ive been wondering if theres any current officers or recruits that have an insight in the chances of getting hired right after Graduation of R.I or Full Time. Im Currently an enlisted Marine whos seeking a career in LE. I will be also sponsoring myself if i cant get a PD to sponsor money wise. Any Insights? Thank you


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Good Luck. The Reserve Academy is crap and its about as common as a drivers license. The Full time Academy opens doors, however this isn't the NFL with recruiters waiting for you at graduation day. Just apply and take tests like everyone else.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

And you only have two years from graduation to get a job or your certification expires and you have to do the academy from scratch. The first class of graduates from Fitchburg state with a masters degree and full time academy is coming soon and that’s who you’ll compete against for the few jobs.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Your a vet so if you live in a Civil service community you'll go to the top. If you don't live in one now move into one.



3531Tuh said:


> So ive been wondering if theres any current officers or recruits that have an insight in the chances of getting hired right after Graduation of R.I or Full Time. Im Currently an enlisted Marine whos seeking a career in LE. I will be also sponsoring myself if i cant get a PD to sponsor money wise. Any Insights? Thank you


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

From my perspective I self-sponsored through the full time academy. I have been non stop applying to just about every dept in MA. It keeps coming up that people with experience are getting picked over me. Some places that I'm "over qualified" for don't always reach back to me. I'm lucky where i work part time with a PD so it keep my academy current but I can't work road shifts only take details. As of this Feb I will be 2 years our of the academy. I have a couple more shots coming but I'm still applying to al most every dept that has been listed here and others that haven't. Full time is the "golden" ticket but it doesn't happen right away


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Treehouse413 said:


> Your a vet so if you live in a Civil service community you'll go to the top. If you don't live in one now move into one.


^^^^^^
This


----------



## BravoLimaUniformEcho (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't bother with the Reserve academy, if you can help it. It's months of evening classes plus the full day Saturday, and all it will get you is a reserve/auxiliary/part time job. Some smaller towns do use part time officers for patrol shifts, but if you are then brought on for FT, you'll still have to go back to the FT academy and sit through an extended version of the same curriculum. 
If you know a dept. that will sponsor you and can somehow swing it financially, going to the FT academy as a self-sponsor is your best bet. Doesn't guarantee anything, but at least puts you far out ahead of untrained candidates, especially with smaller towns.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

BravoLimaUniformEcho said:


> Don't bother with the Reserve academy, if you can help it. It's months of evening classes plus the full day Saturday, and all it will get you is a reserve/auxiliary/part time job. Some smaller towns do use part time officers for patrol shifts, but if you are then brought on for FT, you'll still have to go back to the FT academy and sit through an extended version of the same curriculum.
> If you know a dept. that will sponsor you and can somehow swing it financially, going to the FT academy as a self-sponsor is your best bet. Doesn't guarantee anything, but at least puts you far out ahead of untrained candidates, especially with smaller towns.


This is the best advice ^^^^^^^


----------

